# Ecam23.420



## col333 (Feb 25, 2012)

Please help !!!! Just bought a DeLonghi ECAM23.420 and i cannot set up with filter. Every time i insert the water filter i get the message "ground to fine adjust mill" and "turn steam knob" i have tried adjusting the mill and turning steam knob but it will not let me complete the filter registration. I have taken the filter out and have no problems (apart from no filter) every time i try i get the same results...help pleeeease:mad:


----------



## Odette (May 10, 2021)

I currently have this issue, what did you do?


----------

